# Piedmont ramp



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

with the lake almost at winter pool
Can you still launch a boat at the marina?
Thanks


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

ducksdemise said:


> with the lake almost at winter pool
> Can you still launch a boat at the marina?
> Thanks



Very doubtfull, they didn't dredge out in front of the ramp, don't know why


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Goat Path?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I_WALL_I said:


> Goat Path?


If ya got a 4 wheel drive and don't mind the hassle. A smaller sized boat helps there also


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Early this afternoon checked piedmont
Reynolds road ramp
All water had ice of varying thicknesses


----------



## The green hornet (Oct 28, 2018)

Will the goat path be usable tomorrow with all the rain I would like to get the boat out but I don't know if it's gonna be too muddy ?


----------



## jarrrj (Oct 22, 2008)

Ramp at the marina was not usable. Made the long run from Reynolds road ramp. Caught 8 white bass, a crappie, and a short eye on blades. Did see 1 musky caught about mid lake region.


----------

